

Changing my life (and learning to code) - swayziak
http://pmcpinto.com/learningtocode.html
This blog post is about the beginning of my journey to change my life and what led me to learn to code.
======
ibstudios
Best of luck to you. I retooled and taught myself javascript, jquery, ruby,
and sinatra. I launched my first site 2 months ago. I hope you get to explore,
learn, and ride out your passion to success.

~~~
swayziak
Thanks, my goal is to focus mainly in Front-end development but maybe someday
I will try Ruby

------
swayziak
This is a blog post about the beginning of my journey to change my life and
what led me to learn to code.

